
Financial Autonomy in Marriage - dreeves
http://messymatters.com/autonomy/
======
dreeves
My wife is the author of this. Here's maybe my favorite excerpt:

"With separate money we’ve got a whole new class of conflict resolution. We
still debate, negotiate, argue, ... but any decision has a fallback resolution
method as definitive as voting would be if there were an odd number of us.
That's right, we use auction-based decision-making in our family. Where’s my
nerdcrown?"

